# Hướng dẫn chăm sóc và phòng bệnh tai mũi họng ở trẻ nhỏ



## Ovixbaby (6/6/21)

CHĂM SÓC TRẺ SƠ SINH VIÊM ĐƯỜNG HÔ HẤP TRÊN
Đường hô hấp trên bao gồm mũi, hầu, họng, xoang, thanh quản, là cơ quan đầu trên đường hô hấp tiếp xúc trực tiếp với không khí nên hầu như mọi điều kiện bất lợi của môi trường đều dẫn đến tình trạng viêm đường hô hấp trên. Ban đầu là cảm lạnh sau đó có thể là viêm mũi họng, viêm họng, viêm VA, viêm amidan, viêm thanh quản, viêm xoang, viêm tai giữa ….

Đối với trẻ sơ sinh triệu chứng của viêm đường hô hấp trên chủ yếu là sốt nhẹ, ho, chảy mũi hoặc không chảy mũi, khò khè.

*Dùng thuốc*
– Điều trị thuốc giảm ho, long đàm dạng siro, thuốc khí dung…
– Điều trị giảm đau, hạ sốt, chống viêm…
– Dùng thuốc theo tình trạng bệnh của trẻ và phải có chỉ định bác sĩ





*Chăm sóc*
 Trẻ chảy nhiều nước mũi, có thể quánh dính dẫn đến nghẹt mũi, tắc mũi (do tăng tiết nhiều ở đường hô hấp trên)
- Làm thông thoáng mũi cho trẻ bằng cách dùng khăn mềm, khô (tốt nhất dùng khăn giấy mềm) để không gây kích thích nhiều ở mũi dẫn đến đau mũi, đỏ mũi do lau quá nhiều lần
- Dùng nước muối 9‰ nhỏ vào từng bên mũi cho trẻ để làm loãng dịch mũi, sau đó loại bỏ dịch mũi bằng dụng cụ hút mũi, dùng tăm bông sạch, khô ngoáy mũi lại.
- Làm thông mũi cho trẻ trước khi ăn hoăc bú nếu dịch nhiều, quánh, dính để tránh nôn






Chú ý: các mẹ cần tránh dùng miệng hút mũi cho trẻ vì miệng người lớn có nhiều vi khuẩn dễ lây cho trẻ
- Tránh lạm dụng nước muối quá nhiều để hút mũi quá nhiều vì sẽ gây teo niêm mạc mũi của trẻ
- Tránh nhỏ nước ép tỏi cho trẻ vì tỏi có vị cay dễ gây bỏng niêm mạc của trẻ
- Đặt trẻ nằm cao đầu hoặc bế trẻ tư thế thẳng.
- Giữ ấm cơ thể trẻ nếu là mùa đông, mùa hè không cần mặc áo quá dày, chỉ cần tránh cho trẻ nằm ngay trước luồng quạt máy hoặc dưới luồng gió của điều hòa tỏa ra (nhiệt độ phòng chấp nhận được là > 25o C)

 Trẻ sốt (do viêm đường hô hấp trên)
 Nếu trẻ sốt từ 37,5 đến dưới 38,5o C
+ Cho trẻ nằm phòng thoáng mát, mặc áo quần mỏng, không bó sát.
+ Cho trẻ uống nhiều nước, lau mát cho trẻ bằng nước ấm (37oC) dùng khăn sạch, mềm lau ở trán, nách bẹn
+ Đảm bảo dinh dưỡng đầy đủ
+ Theo dõi nhiệt độ 30 phút 1 lần

 Nếu trẻ sốt từ 38,5 o C trở lên
+ Tiếp tục dùng nước ấm 37 o C lau cho trẻ
+ Cho trẻ dùng paracetamol (efferagan) loại uống hoặc viên đặt hậu môn với liều 10-15mg/kg/lần có thể lặp lại sau 4-6h nếu nhiệt độ vẫn trên 38,5 o C
+ Nếu dùng thuốc hạ sốt mà trẻ vẫn sốt cao có thể cho trẻ tắm nước ấm (làm ướt đầu) để hạ nhiệt độ nhanh tránh co giật
+ Kiểm tra nhiệt độ cho trẻ thường xuyên (30 phút – 1 giờ/lần)

 Trẻ ho
Ho là triệu chứng của viêm đường hô hấp dưới nhiều hơn, ho trong viêm đường hô hấp trên có thể do tình trạng tăng tiết nhiều đờm dãi hoặc co thắt đường hô hấp trên vì vậy tùy theo cơ chế để sử dụng thuốc cho trẻ, không tự ý dùng thuốc khi chưa có chỉ định của bác sỹ





 Trẻ nôn có thể do đờm đặc hoặc do bệnh đã nặng hơn
Trong quá trình chăm sóc trẻ trẻ nếu thấy trẻ nôn nhiều hơn các mẹ cần báo cho bác sĩ hoặc cho trẻ đến khám ngay
Khi trẻ nôn cần cho trẻ nằm nghiêng đầu sang một bên, làm sạch chất nôn ở miệng, họng, mũi trẻ, lau khô chất nôn trên người trẻ bằng khăn mềm và nước ấm, thay quần áo cho trẻ
Cho trẻ bú nhiều hơn
Nếu trẻ nôn nhiều các mẹ không nên tự cho trẻ uống thuốc chống nôn nếu chưa có chỉ định của bác sỹ
Nếu trẻ nôn kèm theo các dấu hiệu mất nước như: mắt trũng, da nhăn nheo…trẻ li bì hơn cần cho trẻ đến khám ngay

 Chú ý: trong quá trình chăm sóc trẻ nếu trẻ có một trong các triệu chứng sau cần báo cho bác sĩ hoặc cho trẻ đến cơ sở y tế để khám ngay:
- Không uống được hoặc bỏ bú
- Bệnh nặng hơn, trẻ khó thở, thở nhanh hơn (trên 50 lần/1 phút), rút lõm lồng ngực…là những biểu hiện của viêm phổi một trong những biến chứng nguy hiểm của viêm đường hô hấp trên
- Trẻ sốt cao liên tục 3-5 ngày

 *Phòng bệnh*






- Đối với viêm đường hô hấp trên biện pháp dự phòng được đặt lên hàng đầu, vì đây là một bệnh lây nên hạn chế cho trẻ tiếp xúc trực tiếp với người bệnh, tránh các yếu tố có hại cho đường hô hấp như: bụi, hơi nóng, khí nóng, khí độc…
- Giữ vệ sinh và bảo quản sữa mẹ tránh nhiễm khuẩn
- Tránh nằm phòng điều hòa quá lạnh, tránh cho trẻ sinh hoạt ngoài trời lâu đặc biệt là khi thời tiết chuyển mùa
- Giữ ấm cơ thể khi đi đường, giữ ấm cổ khi ngủ vào mùa đông là những biện pháp tuy đơn giản nhưng lại giúp chúng ta phòng bệnh rất hiệu quả.
- Đảm bảo chế độ dinh dưỡng đầy đủ, duy trì môi trường sống thông thoáng, tránh ẩm thấp và nơi đông người.


----------

